# E6850



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a E6850 (soon to be upgraded to Q9450). In my last days with this beauty I would love to overclock it. In the past I have been so but I stopped. It usually idles at 24-25C and at full load goes up to 33-34C. What would be a good overclocking temperature? Like 50-55C on full load? I don't want to go over 60C but if you guys say its ok I can push the limit.

Excuse my terminology if I' am wrong. If I put a heat sensor right on top of the T-Junction of the CPU. Like right in the thermal paste between the heatsink and CPU would that affect my cooling on the CPU? Obviously its going to raise the heat a few degrees but would there be any risk that the sensor would break or melt. Mine has plastic wrapping around it but I' am sure I would remove it and just put the sensor in.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not mess with any added temp sensors like that


download and run core temp monitor (free) that is plenty accurate enough 

the E6850 will get you to 3.4 to 3.6ghz rather nicely


----------

